# new to trains



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

this is my first layout and trains,i started with a life-like i got from pawn shop wasnt impressed much so i bought the atlas and stuff today was red tagged so got both at a great deal.[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

[URL="







[/URL], [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

looking good so far


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

got a cabos to match my loco today along with to kit buildings, been trying to figure out a diffrent layout with the space i have no luck yet on that.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

search "ho scale layout plans"...there are pages of them


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

I have looked at alot im just limited on space, 43x54 inches so kinda limits me but i go with what i got then later turn my shed 8 ft x 12 ft into train shed and go all out on it this will be a good learning project . thinking of n scale next in my computer room but that will be down the road.


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

redone my layout today but got a couple problems, I'm hoping maybe someone can help me out. I put in a incline made out of foam but in a few places the track doesn't sit right thats my problem.


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

[URL="







[/URL] , [URL="







[/URL] , [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

I have some plaster aparis was thinking of trying to level it out with that will that work?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i would not use plaster of paris for that. instead several matches/square dowels adjusted to support but not lift the hanging track more. then fill them with the tiny foam chippings of which i think you have a garbage bag full and/or joint compound/ drywall mud(the dowels become your guides for the perfect level) - much easier to sand. 
plaster of paris will be hard as rock. and noisier. and more expensive actually

also before you do that , verify your trains pass over this hill without scraping their plows on the bottom or cars uncoupling on the crest


EDIT:
oohh!!! also don't forget to plan for expansion. it seems like you might have some room on the right (i'd put a turnout leading outside instead of that tunnel)


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

yea it plows or scrapes im thinking of taking incline out or buying a kit to do one just caint get the foam like i want it and im thinking or a cork road bed i like the look of having a road bed. who knows where it will go im still playing with it.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

it is generally not recomended to do grades in such small room. but if you have to have it, go ahead. i oculdn't have lived with flat layout. from my limited experience grades are about gradually increasing and decreasing and on your picture they do seem a bit abrupt. i wouldn't go for kit. fine tune your slopes with various temporary risers - toothpicks, match sticks, dowels etc.

roadbed is going to help the smoothness, i really like mine. but make sure your slopes work first.


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I'll take the slope out and wait till i can have more room, or maybe 1/2 inch foam for incline instead of 1 inch try that out to see how it works.


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

took the slope out added another mountain in that corner . I also but down roadbed today i went with the foam kinda was told will make it quiet and a little easier to work with, time will tell how it works out . I figured it try since it is my first layout and next time i wil know more .[URL="







[/URL] ,[URL="







[/URL] ,[URL="







[/URL] , [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

where the peice of newspaper is will be a small hill yet to be made.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Keep going---it looks interesting!


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

had a problem on one of the turn outs,should have been a right hand turn out i used a left the S shaped curve keeps derailing my cars. The loco will go around this but my cars wont.I went to local hobby store they are out of right hand turn outs so guess I'll have to wait to get one.Well I'm hoping it fixes my problem.got some painting done and added a little lake .[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

got some more stuff done today touched up paint and built general store,[URL="







[/URL] , [URL="







[/URL] , [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

you might also try Woodland Scenic puts out sheets in different sizes that will fill your needs, then purchase some HydrocalScultamold to cover your work.
https://www.allartsupplies.com/item.php?articleId=567&gclid=CP2v3aOll54CFSZdagodrUrblw

Woodland Scenic

http://www.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/SubTerrainSystem


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

it is still a work in progress doing as wife will let me spend the money,and with christmas just passed money is tight. i have found this to be a good stress reliver for me.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

mburns5us said:


> it is still a work in progress doing as wife will let me spend the money,and with christmas just passed money is tight. i have found this to be a good stress reliver for me.


It sure is a nice stress relief; and I think we all know that feeling of Christmas crunch; no worries this is a hobby for the Long Haul. Gather your info and accumulate product as $$$ allow; and have fun all the way


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

been playing with my bandsaw and built a dock for the lake but not sure i like it


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

mburns5us said:


> been playing with my bandsaw and built a dock for the lake but not sure i like it


we all tend to be critical of our work. but still, lets see it


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

He's right---a project looks worse to you than it does to anyone else, and it looks horrible when you're about to show it to your friends. Be proud of it and show off what you've accomplished. Every piece you complete is a step on the path, and every step makes you that much better than you were.


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

here is the dock i built not sure i like it looks sloppy.[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## c&nwman (Dec 30, 2009)

It appears the angle of the dangle (incline) isn't quite right. In order to maintain the height you require at the top, you would have to lengthen your incline to make a smoother approach from the table top. Make sure your engine can pull what ever stock your pulling up that grade. It maybe to steep on the short layout.


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

done some more work on layout,found a acrylic water kit at walmart gave it a try in lake,[URL="







[/URL] , [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

messed around with ballast some too [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the dock looks just fine. 

Have you ever seen any old rickety docks?

I would age it somewhat though with something.

Name it heart lake. Just in time for Valentines day.


----------



## jimmyhardwick (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh this is great it seems you got a great space for it. Any update with this? I'm interested to see its output .


----------



## mburns5us (Dec 21, 2009)

its almost fully cured here are a few pics [URL="







[/URL] , [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey! Nice setup.:thumbsup: Hope to see more


Cheers, Ian


----------

